# masterbuilt smoking tips!



## tlapnow (Dec 25, 2013)

have gotten a masterbuilt electric smoker couple years back and haven't really used it as much as I would like to. I only really cooked venison jerky in it and would love to learn more tips and directions on what temp and how to cook certain meats with this cooker! if you have this smoker could use some help... trying also to make my jerky not as crispy but cooked thoroughly, but still being chewy.


----------



## gary s (Dec 25, 2013)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## themule69 (Dec 26, 2013)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions Post it
and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is because their
are so many different ways to make great Q We all have our own taste.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

